# Asus M4A87TD and Gentoo/Linux?

## lexflex

hi all, 

I am buying a new computer but are in doubt about the hardware: I consider an Asus M4A87TD EVO  motherboard, but I hear mixed stories these days about asus and linux drivers , support etc. ( although i used to have asus and my current setup with amd x2 works fine).. 

Can anyone share any experience with this or other current asus MB´s icw Gentoo or linux in general? 

Thanks for any info...

Lex.

----------

## Jaglover

You could email Asus and ask, or check it out on the web, one hit is here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M4A87TD

----------

## cach0rr0

not sure how "current" youre looking for

I have an M3A78-T that's been very reliable, without any significant issues to report. 

Only issue? Slight clock skew, Phenom 9950, but ntp keeps things kosher. Falls behind by about 5 minutes a day. 

Thing is, mine is considered one of the more dodgy mobos just in general, but it's still been rock solid for me.

----------

## lexflex

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You could email Asus and ask, or check it out on the web, one hit is here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M4A87TD

 

Thanks for the link ! I was looking for some site with that kind of overview of mobo's

About asus: They don't mention linux along with their drivers ( only windows) but indeed I can send them an email. 

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> not sure how "current" youre looking for
> 
> I have an M3A78-T that's been very reliable, without any significant issues to report. 
> 
> Only issue? Slight clock skew, Phenom 9950, but ntp keeps things kosher. Falls behind by about 5 minutes a day. 
> ...

 

Ok, thanks. I think that one has the 790-chipset so it might be a bit different; On the other hand it is a good sign that at least that board works. ( clock doesn't seem like a real software issue, maybe just bad luck with the clock somehow...)

Lex.

----------

## jathlon

That model number looked kind of familiar.  Turns out, it's what I'm using here on my Gentoo box.  Works fine so far as I'm concerned.  Biggest problem I've had with this set of hardware was an ATI video card. (There's been a few new driver versions since then, so I'm not sure what the current state of affairs is with ATI cards)  Switched back to an Nvidia and everythings been fine.

cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

ram: Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (twice)

vid: ASUS GeForce GTX 460 running in twinview

I've got an Intel SSD, a WD Caviar Black, a 2TB Hitachi and a WD Caviar Green all hooked into the thing and everything works as expected.

I haven't used the USB3 ports as of yet, but the module loads.

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a0

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11) (rev 11)

03:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] (rev a1)

04:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF104 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

I like it.

joe

----------

## lexflex

 *jathlon wrote:*   

> That model number looked kind of familiar.  Turns out, it's what I'm using here on my Gentoo box.  Works fine so far as I'm concerned.  Biggest problem I've had with this set of hardware was an ATI video card. (There's been a few new driver versions since then, so I'm not sure what the current state of affairs is with ATI cards)  Switched back to an Nvidia and everythings been fine.
> 
> cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> 
> ram: Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (twice)
> ...

 

Great, I plan to go for a similar system, with SSD and nvidia graphics (but maybe with less harddisks  :Smile:  and also a bit less memory, do i understand you have 16 GB ?  ) , so good to hear it works fine !

Alex.

----------

## jathlon

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> and also a bit less memory, do i understand you have 16 GB ?

 

Yes.  And I have been into swap..

joe

----------

